# Good web site for snow totals



## dbtoe (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi is there a good and easy web site to find out how much snow an area got? I'm in Stevens point Wi and have yet to find a web page that shows or tells how much snow fell. Thanks for any help or link to a web page.


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

Try this one.

http://www.reportstorms.com/Default.aspx


----------

